
Ask HN: Does increase in responsibilities and headcount warrant promotion/raise? - throwaway_972
Hello HN,<p>TLDR; Engineering Manager here. Direct Reports increased from 12 -&gt; 24 + Responsibility up 2x. Does that deserve a raise or promotion?<p>I work for a Fortune 100 telecom company as a Software Engineering Manager. I have been recently informed of an increase in my direct reports of 100%(12 -&gt; 24) and responsibility increase from a subset of the product to the whole enchilada(2x-5x) Should I get a raise or a promotion? If so, I have an offer with a 10% raise and promotion in the works with a Fortune 1000 company. Should I take that?<p>Would love to hear y&#x27;alls thoughts and opinions!
======
mutaaf
I think if your Job Description changes and you have to manage more
individuals the complexity of your job also increases. You should indeed get
some sort of increase in $$$ or promotion, ideally both.

You may have to work a few months in your new role before your boss will
consider a pay increase. While you wait, collect the facts and figures that
show how your new role benefits the company. Decide the maximum and minimum
you'll accept, then ask for a meeting.

